# B13 SEr harness = B14 harness



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I inherited a head unit. It's wiring harness was for a '92 SE-r. I want to transplant it in my '97 Sentra GXE. In both cars there's 2 speakers up front and 2 in back, so I was thinking that I could use the SE-r harness for my b14. Does this sound right?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

doubtful. Just go buy a new harness, they are like 7 dollars


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah, I guess your right, thanks.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 and B14 have different harnesses. The B14 has two plugs, and the B13 has a single-plug harness, IIRC. At least that's how my B13 was, but the wiring in that thing was a disaster.

If you have a two-plug harness attached to the H/U, it should work in your B14. Take out your factory H/U and see if it'll plug in. If not, grab a new harness. As far as I know, there's only one kind of two-plug Nissan harness.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

ahh, ok, yeah, the b13 is a single harness.


----------

